# Xorg Nvidia 2 screen issue



## Hetar (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello ,

I'm quite new to FreeBSD so please go easy on me.

When I first installed FreeBSD iI was using a xorg.conf that was autoconfigured via `Xorg -configure` command. After I updated xorg and some other stuff I have lost all my settings and I couldn't run `Xorg -configure` anymore. I did a search about this asked in IRC channels checked forums etc apparently it's not advised to do `Xorg -configure` anymore so I came across
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311/

I have done everything that was advised in that thread and I did get to X to start with my 2 screens which is cool but it acts like 1 big screen so when I maximize a folder/file/page it goes and stretches all the way to the other screen which I dislike. Before the update I had it so when I maximized a folder/file/page it just maximized on that screen and second screen wasn't effected by this.

I realize its probably very easy command to add to fix this but I got lost via all the twinview/xinerama/`xandr` information during my search so if any of you could help me with this problem iI would really appreciate it.

Here is few things iI think that can help ;

My /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf = http://pastebin.com/CS9EreXR

My `xrandr` output = http://pastebin.com/tQvjU5rv

Thanks in advance.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi

I haven't seen that problem for quite some time. Usually the driver will detect the 2 monitors and configure TwinView for them so things just work. 

Which model Nvidia card are you using and which of the Nvidia driver ports are you using? There are 4 different driver ports; x11/nvidia-driver, which is the latest, and x11/nvidia-driver-340, x11/nvidia-driver-304, x11/nvidia-driver-173, which are all legacy driver ports. Which port to use depends on the hardware being used.

Additionally, if you install the x11/nvidia-settings port, you can use nvidia-settings(1) to set up and save the screens configuration how you like after X is started.


----------



## Hetar (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey,

Thanks for the answer, ImI’m using GTX 560 card and x11/nvidia-driver port (latest) iI tried to use `nvidia-settings` which failed and gave me error output:

```
$ nvidia-settings
Unable to find pthread_mutexattr_setkind_np versioned symbol. Aborting.
Abort trap
```

Before the update `Xorg -configure` command literally did what you have said at the start of your post however not sure if it had TwinView in the xorg.conf since iI have never had a need to check it because it was working but after the update its just 1 big screen with the last conf file iI have.

Do you think you could help me with manually adding TwinView specific lines to my conf? Or is there any other way for me to fix my both screens? I have looked up on the error iI got but didn't really find what it means so if anyone could assist me through this issue iI would appreciate it.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 8, 2015)

There is a bug with the x11/nvidia-settings port right now. PR 203372 has been filed against it so hopefully it should be fixed soon. In the meantime you can still start nvidia-settings(1) by issuing the following commands from the terminal; If using tcsh(1):

`% setenv LD_PRELOAD /lib/libthr.so.3`

`% nvidia-settings`
or if using sh(1), bash(1), zsh(1), etc: `% LD_PRELOAD=/lib/libthr.so.3 nvidia-settings`

If you can get things setup better with nvidia-settings(1), great, otherwise we can go from there.


----------

